# Bear Creek (White House, Tn)



## Patrick

2.5 miles from my house; can't wait.

If you're having trouble viewing this email, you may see it online.







Jack Nicklaus II (left) and 

Jack Nicklaus. 



Click below to see the Bear Creek section of the Nicklaus Design website: 



Bear Creek 

Dear Bear Creek Priority Member:



We have great news to deliver today! 



*Golf Update - Progress on course construction is going very well. We will be grassing the greens between March 15th and April 20th, which is not far away. This brings us to the best news - we are currently on schedule for an August ’07 opening! Feel free to contact us at any time for updates on the course. (Toll Free 1-866-373-BEAR (2327) or locally at 615-643-9400.)



*Residential Update – The time has come to begin preparations for our much-awaited real estate presale, which will take place in the latter part of THIS SPRING - 2007!



In order to maintain your priority position on our pre-sale list, please provide us with the following:



a.) Your current contact information that includes your preferred mailing address, telephone numbers, and e-mail address.

b.) Where your primary area of interest lies: real estate, golf, or both. 



Please reply to our office no later than Thursday, March 8th, 2007 with the requested information.





Our contact information is: Bear Creek, P.O Box 1099, White House, TN 37188 or 

[email protected] 



You may contact us by mail, telephone or e-mail (Telephone numbers are listed above) 



Thank you again for your continued interest in Bear Creek. We look forward to hearing from you soon!



Sincerely,



Chip Hellmann 

Ron Bargatze

Kim Rowland



(P.S. - Don’t forget! You must to respond to this e-mail by March 8th, 2007 in order to remain on our priority presale list!)




















Bear Creek at Burrus Ridge | PO Box 1099 | White House Tennessee 37188-1099
Golf & Living Close to Nashville | Bear Creek at Burrus Ridge | 615-643-9400

email marketing by Fletcher Rowley Chao Riddle, Inc.

powered by


----------



## cesc

I'll check it out but next time you make a post please don't make unneccessary spaces.


----------

